# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مجموعه تقویم فارسی XCalendar برای دلفی 2010 و XE

## MOJTABAATEFEH

سلام دوستان عزيز
هرچي منتظر پاسخ دوستان شدم فايده اي نداشت لذا خودم دست به كار شدم و   تغييرات رو براي هماهنگي با دلفي 2010 انجام دادم كه (فکر میکنم الان دلفی XE رو هم پشتیبانی کنه) براي استفاده بقيه   قرار دادم

پسورد فايل فشرده : MOJTABAIE
موفق باشيد

دانلود :
http://www.4shared.com/file/mIUz_ISJ...MOJTABAIE.html

----------


## hitman2

سلام خدمت همه دوستان
من می خواهم با دلفی XE2 کار کنم ولی متاسفانه کامپوننت Xcalendar در این نسخه قابل استفاده نیست. لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> من می خواهم با دلفی XE2 کار کنم ولی متاسفانه کامپوننت Xcalendar در این نسخه قابل استفاده نیست. لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


من چند دقیقه به کدهای این کامپوننت نگاه کردم و اصولاً هیچ چیز دشواری برای ارتقای این کامپوننت وجود نداره(البته من کد رو توی XE3 تست کردم چون XE2 روی سیستمم نصب نبود)! در XE3 هر جایی که error میده و زیر کلمه ای خط قرمز میکشه دقیقاً قبلش کلمه TFormatSettings رو قرار بدین. 
مثلاً اگر در عبارت 
thousandseparator
کامپایلر error داد. به جای عبارت بالا عبارت زیر رو بنویسید(یعنی قبلش TFormatSettings رو قرار بدین )
TFormatSettings.thousandseparator
در XE2 هم به احتمال 99.99% با همین روشی که گفتم می توانید کامپوننت مربوطه رو بدون مشکل ارتقا بدین.  :متفکر: 
به همین سادگی!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
راستش من الان وقتش رو ندارم که خودم این کار رو انجام بدم. لطفاً یک *جوانمرد* :چشمک:  زحمت ارتقای این کامپوننت به XE و XE2 و XE3 رو بکشه.  :قلب:

----------


## hitman2

> سلام
> 
> من چند دقیقه به کدهای این کامپوننت نگاه کردم و اصولاً هیچ چیز دشواری برای ارتقای این کامپوننت وجود نداره(البته من کد رو توی XE3 تست کردم چون XE2 روی سیستمم نصب نبود)! در XE3 هر جایی که error میده و زیر کلمه ای خط قرمز میکشه دقیقاً قبلش کلمه TFormatSettings رو قرار بدین. 
> مثلاً اگر در عبارت 
> thousandseparator
> کامپایلر error داد. به جای عبارت بالا عبارت زیر رو بنویسید(یعنی قبلش TFormatSettings رو قرار بدین )
> TFormatSettings.thousandseparator
> در XE2 هم به احتمال 99.99% با همین روشی که گفتم می توانید کامپوننت مربوطه رو بدون مشکل ارتقا بدین. 
> به همین سادگی! 
> راستش من الان وقتش رو ندارم که خودم این کار رو انجام بدم. لطفاً یک *جوانمرد* زحمت ارتقای این کامپوننت به XE و XE2 و XE3 رو بکشه.


سلام 
تشکر از توجهتون . من پکیج مربوط به دلفی 2009 را اضافه کردم ولی متاسفانه چندتا از کامپوننت هاش مثل xcalPlannerCal اضافه نشد و مشکل داره . بنظرتون کاری می شه کرد؟

----------


## zahra_no

یه جوانمرد نبود برای XE3 این کامپوننت رو ارتقا بده  :ناراحت:

----------


## gholami146

با سلام
من این کامپوننت رو با توضیحات دوست خوبم آقای عباسی برای نسخه XE3 قابل نصب کردم و این کامپوننت بصورت کامل نصب شد فقط یک مورد کوچک پیش اومد و اون هم اینه که در زمان انتخاب تاریخ در کامپوننت دیت پیکر تاریخ در داخل کامبو باکس قرار نمی گیره . من هنوز الباقی کامپوننت هاشو نتونستم تسط کنم
اگه کسی جوابی گرفت لطفا من رو هم بی خبر نگذارید
در ضمن گزینه 
TFormatSettings.thousandseparator رو به FormatSettings.thousandseparator تغییر بدید و حرف کلاس رو از اولش بردارید
موفق باشید

----------


## gholami146

من این کامپوننت رو تونستم اجرا کنم البته بعد از ری استارت کردن IDE و هیچ مشکلی نداشتم

----------


## hadisalahi2

دوستان ، برای XE4 و همچنین XE5  هم اگه یک نفر زحمتش رو بکشه ، خیلی ثواب کرده
البته خدا رو چه دیدی ؟ شادی خودم ثوابش رو بردم

اما مشکل اصلی این کامپوننت مال این قسمته




> با سلام
> این کومپوننت روز اول سال قمری جاری 1433 را مشکل داره و تاریخ رو یک روز بیشتر نشون میده.
> تا آخرین روز سال 1432 خوبه ولی سال جدید رو مشکل داره. چطور میشه حلش کرد
> در حقیقت یکشنبه باید اول محرم باشد. در ماه ذیحجه درست است اما در محرم (تصویر پائین) اشتباه است.


کسی میتونه در این زمینه راهنمایی کنه
خداییش کامپوننت عالی هستش
از کامپوننت های مشابه خیلی بهتره
ولی ، همین دو مورد اگه حل بشه ، نامبر وان هستش

----------


## aabedi25

با تشكر از زحمت شما
اگر من بخوام علاوه بر انتخاب تاريخ *ساعت*  مشخصي را هم انتخاب كنم چكار بايد بكنم .
در واقع در يك فيلد خاص در ديتابيس قرار بگيرد(TDateTimeField)
سپاس

----------


## nice boy

من تغییراتی دادم روی XE3 XE6  و XE7 هم نصب کردم مشکلی نداشت.
فایل ها رو ضمیمه می کنم
XCalendarXE6.zip

----------


## azadifar

نسخه XE8  را Update کردم
پسورد azadifar

----------


## mohammad6017

> نسخه XE8  را Update کردم
> پسورد azadifar


ممنون عالی بود

----------


## fahimi

بروز رسانی به نسخه Delphi Dx10

----------


## mojtaba_mr4

> بروز رسانی به نسخه Delphi Dx10


سلام
دوستان این کامپوننت رو میخوام برای پلت فرم 64 بیتی کامپایل کنم ولی اخطار میده. کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
از نسخه دلفی X10.1 berlin استفاده میکنم.
ممنون

----------

